# confused



## twb1976 (Apr 23, 2015)

a lot say u cant put a ka24de head on a ka24e block. they say the pistons will head the valves. how can this be when the crank and connecting rods are the same size. for what I have looked up the ka24de is a japanese make block with a shorter deck height and the ka24e is a mexican block with a taller deck height. can some pls tell me why it will not work


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A lot of mixed opinions; some say yes, some say no. The big problem is the timing cover and chain assembly setup incompatibilities. Also the compression ratio jumps up to around 11.9:1; you'll probably have to high octane aviation fuel.

Check out this Nico Club posting for additional info:

http://forums.********.com/will-a-ka24de-head-fit-on-a-ka24e-block-and-will-it-work-t216808.html


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

rogoman said:


> Check out this Nico Club posting for additional info:
> 
> http://forums.********.com/will-a-ka24de-head-fit-on-a-ka24e-block-and-will-it-work-t216808.html


I wonder why this forum specifically edits out that word?

That was why I made my screenshot for the service manuals.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jp2code said:


> I wonder why this forum specifically edits out that word?


Good question. There may have been some agreement made between the two forums about prohibiting the links in postings several years ago. This is not something new, it's been this way when I first joined the forum back in 2004. I guess you can contact the administrator for more info.


----------



## twb1976 (Apr 23, 2015)

wouldn't using a .040 head gasket should get it down to 8.5 to 1


----------



## twb1976 (Apr 23, 2015)

wouldn't using a .040 head gasket drop it back to about 8.5 to 1??


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't read the thread, but make sure the piston domes fit into the chambers on the heads without hitting something.


----------

